# How is CoronaVirus affecting our suppliers?



## Junkboxer (Mar 10, 2020)

I'm in the United States.

My last purchase was with MonsterLabs- great gear. This was about 2 to 3 weeks ago and there were some difficulties due to the mess overseas. Since then I haven't been on here but based on the news I'm assuming things are getting worse. Im worried because I'm going to have to place an order again with them soon.

Has anyone run into difficulties?
What are vendors telling you? us?
Have vendors found reliable ways to source powders now? (even domestic guys.. id assume your raws come from China)
Are T/A times the same (When ordering "domestic")?
Do you anticipate this to get worse?
Am I a paranoid ass and this is nothing to worry about?


----------

